# Question – Seeking Spanish citizenship with a Mexican nationality.



## Anita65422 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm a UK citizen looking to move to Spain and if possible ultimately get citizenship there.

As I understand it, citizenship could take up to 10 years. But I'm also a citizen of Mexico, and I have read that it is possible for citizens born in Spanish-speaking countries to get citizenship in Spain after 2 years of residency.

Theoretically, does anybody know if it's possible for me to reside in Spain as a UK citizen by exercising my freedom of movement rights (for as long as the UK is still part of the EU of course, assuming it will take them at least 2 years to properly leave), and then after 2 years apply for citizenship based on my Mexican nationality? I'm thinking that when I apply for citizenship, Spain would ask me to submit residency papers, but would it be a problem if they didn't match with my Mexican nationality – i.e., if the residency was based on my UK nationality?

If anybody has attempted something like this, or knows anybody who has, it would be really helpful for me to get more information.

Thanks.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Nationality*



Anita65422 said:


> Hi guys. I'm a UK citizen looking to move to Spain and if possible ultimately get citizenship there.
> 
> As I understand it, citizenship could take up to 10 years. But I'm also a citizen of Mexico, and I have read that it is possible for citizens born in Spanish-speaking countries to get citizenship in Spain after 2 years of residency.
> 
> ...


My husband was Mexican and had to ask for a visa to live here in Spain which he got easily because of me being British. But he still had to show proof of money i.e. pension etc. I really doubt that Spain gives preference to Latins unless they have a Spanish parent. I reckon that you will still be better off as a Brit. Hope this helps.


----------



## Anita65422 (Jun 30, 2016)

That's very strange, and I feel confused now.... 

As far as I understand it, I don't think he should have been asked for any kind of proof of money, since under the freedom of movement laws, you, as a British citizen would have been excising your treaty rights to live in Spain. That includes the right to be able to have your non-EU spouse live with you, and so if you were married at the time he should have been legally allowed to reside with you (although this doesn't apply if you are living in the same EU country where you have citizenship - only if you are living in a different EU country). There's no income requirement clause attached to this, as far as I'm aware. Has this changed recently or something?

Also, I'm not sure about preference to Latins, but what I read was 

"Any individual can also request Spanish nationality after a period of continuous legal residence, as long as he or she is 18 years or older... Under Article 22, to apply for nationality through residence it is necessary for the individual to have lived in Spain for..... two years if the individual is a national of a country of Iberoamerica, Andorra, Philippines, Equatorial Guinea, Portugal, or if the individual is a Sephardi Jew". 

I assume (and hope) this means Mexicans could apply for nationality in this way. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Even Brits have to show that they have enough money to support themselves or a job. 
Asking for Spanish nationality takes time and is not handed out willy nilly.
Your best bet for clarification is to send an e mail to the Spanish Embassy in Mexico if you are living there.


----------



## Anita65422 (Jun 30, 2016)

Justina said:


> Even Brits have to show that they have enough money to support themselves or a job.
> Asking for Spanish nationality takes time and is not handed out willy nilly.
> Your best bet for clarification is to send an e mail to the Spanish Embassy in Mexico if you are living there.


Yeah, I was aware Brits have to do that, because the only way to make use of treaty rights when in another EU country is to prove that you are being economically active. So it would make sense that they would ask you to prove that you can support yourself. But as far as I know (though that could be wrong) income requirements don't apply to a Non-EU family member of an EU citizen who is making use of their treaty rights by living in another EU country. 

And definitely for a UK citizen it would take a lot of time to get Spanish nationality, yes. 

I will email the Spanish embassy. Thanks for suggesting that.


----------

